# PC 3D Fighting Game



## PODNickerz (Apr 14, 2002)

Hello,
Does anyone know of any good PC 3D 1on1 Fighting games?

are there any?


----------



## alex_holker (Sep 28, 2003)

I don't think you'd find too many - these games are usually made for the consoles, since the controls and screen for a PC aren't really the best for this. I haven't noticed any less than 5 years old, and they were 2D fighters.

Alex


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Moving this over to the games forum!


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

I know of none myself....sorry.............


----------

